# Hilfe zum Schrittmotor - Prinzipieller Aufbau zur Ansteuerung über Profibus



## Hexmex (12 Mai 2012)

Hallo!

Ich habe da mal eine (wahrscheinlich leichte) frage zum thema schrittmotor und dessen ansteuerung.
mit der thematik habe ich mich bis dato noch nicht beschäftigen müssen, aber meine neugierde treibt mich dazu, diesen
foreneintrag zu machen!


wie müsste denn der prinzipielle aufbau aussehen, wenn ich einen schrittmotor über eine s7 315-2pn-dp ansteuern will?

das bussystem wäre wohl profibus. als motor würde ich einen von sew verwenden. als aufgabe würde ich das positionieren
eines drehtellers zur bearbeitung an verschiedenen station nennen, aber auf das kommt es mir jetzt gar nicht so an. ich weiß es, 
gäbe andere methoden den teller zu positionieren, mit umrichtern und ipos kenn ich mich ein wenig aus, aber mich interessiert 
jetzt mehr die positionierung eines schrittmotors. in erster linie ginge es mir dabei um den prinzipiellen aufbau, der schaltung, darum, ob es z.b. von siemens erweiterungskarten gibt, an die der motor angeschlossen ist, wie das protokoll bzw. die e/a-schnittstelle aussieht. ob es standard fc/fb´s gibt. ich weiß es ist viel verlangt, aber vielleicht hat jemand ein kleines programm das die programmierung veranschaulicht, bzw. ein getting-started als hilfestellung. 

noch eine andere frage, gibt es schrittmotoren in allen leistungsklassen? also kann ich damit z.b. auch einen großen drehtisch antreiben?
oder sind diesem aufbau grenzen gesetzt?


ich danke schon mal vorweg jedem, der mir bei meinem problem weiterhilft!
gruss


----------



## det (12 Mai 2012)

Hallo Froma,

such mal nach den Datenblättern für die IC's  L297 und L298. Sind glaube ich von SGS Thomson. Das sind Controller und Booster für Schrittmotorsteuerungen. Da werden die Dinger recht gut erklärt. Auch die Signale zur Steurung des Motors sind gut erklärt. Natürlich in Englisch. Prinzipiell gibst du Richtung und Frequenz an den Controller ob nu Bus ober per Do ist egal. 

Grüße Detlef


----------



## Hexmex (13 Mai 2012)

ok, vielen dank, werd ich gleich mal einen blick rein werfen!


----------



## Sven aus KL (6 Juni 2012)

Hallo Froma,

S7 bietet Ansteuermodule für ihre SPS an. Die nennen sich 1 STEP 5V und lassen sich auf die SPS aufstecken. Vorprogrammierte Bausteine gibt es nicht, aber Siemens hat ein Beispielprogramm auf der Homepage liegen. Dort wird auch erklärt, wie die Module zu verkabeln sind. Das Umsetzen des Programmes ist nicht ganz einfach, aber wenn man sich etwas damit beschäftigt, kommt man hinter die Kniffe. Falls es Probleme gibt, helf ich gerne. 

Gruß, Sven


----------



## Tigerente1974 (7 Juni 2012)

Hallo Froma.

Schrittmotoren sind eher bei kleineren Lastmomenten die richtige Wahl. Du solltest also zuerst das benötigte Lastmoment ermitteln. Vermutlich kommt ein Schrittmotor gar nicht in Frage.

Für kleine Leistungen gibt es z.T. Treiberstufen, die ohne Leistungsverstärker auskommen.
Bei den Leistungsverstärkern findest Du auch profibusfähige Geräte.

Einen Schrittmotor kann man grundsätzlich ohne Geber betreiben, indem man die für die Position nötige Anzahl von Schritten vorgibt. Wenn das Lastmoment aber zu groß wird, werden die Impulse nicht vollständig gefahren und die Positionierung geht daneben. Also wäre die Variante mit Geberrückführung für Dich wohl die bessere Wahl.


----------



## zephyr (11 Juni 2012)

Hallo Froma,

die 3-Phasen Schrittmotoren (BRS) von Schneider Elelctric haben ein maximales Drehmoment von 0,45 bis 16 Nm. (Je nach Typ). 
Die Motoren gibt es optional auch mit Encoder, Haltebremse und Getriebe.
Die Steuerung (SD328B) erfolgt per Profibus. 
Für S7-300/400 gibt es eine Bausteinbibliothek nach PLCopen. (Step7 V5.x oder TIA V11) 

http://www.schneider-electric.de 
(Suche nach Stepper, SD328B oder BRS)

Viele Grüße


----------

